# FWA Atlanta



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

any1 going next year or year after next?

its Furry Week Atlanta for you who dont know every year in March


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 22, 2008)

I would but I can't...but a fox can dream can't he...a fox can dream...


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 22, 2008)

I will. I only live 8 miles from the new hotel anyway.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds fun, but unfortunately no.
Maybe in 2011 when I'm 19, in college, not constrained by my parents and all that Jazz.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

hope to see u there sometime X3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> I would but I can't...but a fox can dream can't he...a fox can dream...



meh well get there someday Hack, maybe we can convince your mom to take us... or jsut wait till were 16 or something and we can drive...


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 23, 2008)

I can probably convince my mom to take us...I can say (cause I have always been an artist) Its like an art convention but for animal art. hrmmmm...Thats good if I don't see the guys in fur suits xD


----------



## mukichan (Jun 25, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> I can probably convince my mom to take us...I can say (cause I have always been an artist) Its like an art convention but for animal art. hrmmmm...Thats good if I don't see the guys in fur suits xD



Unfortunately, you'll end up seeing guys in fursuits anyways.


----------



## mukichan (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm hoping to be there. Money is a wee bit tight and it'll be my first furry convention.


----------



## EmberTiger (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm going to FWA 2009! =]

It'll be my first Con!

Got my Hotel Room reserved and Everything.

(There's a special rate of $127 per Night right now. They WERE wanting $238!) D:

So, yeah.

Purdy Excited.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 6, 2008)

At the current time I do plan to attend FWA 09.  In a new fursuit I should have at that time also.  I do look forward to that 

I do have a hotel room reserved already.  Now just gotta wait D:


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Sounds fun, but unfortunately no.
> Maybe in 2011 when I'm 19, in college, not constrained by my parents and all that Jazz.




same.......but hey we got damn good prerogatives don't we  (FTW BIG VOCABULARY TIME!) lol


----------



## BlauShep (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm hoping to go! Maybe I can save up enough money to pre-reg on my own; my awesome mom just spent a lot of money pre-registering for MFM. 8D I would LOVE to go to FWA though, since we live right in South Carolina.


----------



## Narffet (Aug 10, 2008)

Plan to be there in '09


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope I can go to the 09 one, if not then I'll definately be at the next one ^^


----------



## EmberTiger (Aug 12, 2008)

BlauShep said:


> I'm hoping to go! Maybe I can save up enough money to pre-reg on my own; my awesome mom just spent a lot of money pre-registering for MFM. 8D I would LOVE to go to FWA though, since we live right in South Carolina.



It's only $35 Pre-Registration! =]

I live in Greenville. =P

Hope to see ya there! =D


----------



## blackheart717x (Aug 14, 2008)

lol well i only live a few miles from the new hotel location, sadly i won't be able to attend, funds cut short and all that good stuff. However i do have high hopes for next year 2010.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 14, 2008)

Planning on it, but I won't know for sure until next year.


----------



## shepherd (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm definitely in.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 17, 2008)

Meh If I can go I would love to see you all there  I'll try hard but no promises.


----------



## iciewolf (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going. It will be my first furry con but I look forward to it. Im trying to meet other furries who are going ahead of time. It woluld make my experience a little less tense and more enjoyable. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going. Will probably be a Dealer.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there, but not the entire time.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm still planning on it, but this has been a rough year, and there's a lot that needs to go right for nothing to get in the way.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

Can i bring coke? Xtc sounds good too    XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Can i bring coke? Xtc sounds good too  XD


 
In one word... no 

by the way i ain't going, i live in Britain but needed to say that


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

God damnit...man...Perhaps ill just go with plan A and get a megaphone and yell furfags the whole time lol naw...ill just take a bunch before I go...you will know me by the fox tripped outta his fucking mind...


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> God damnit...man...*Perhaps ill just go with plan A and get a megaphone and yell furfags the whole time* lol naw...ill just take a bunch before I go...you will know me by the fox tripped outta his fucking mind...


 

That would be fun, i wish i could be there now


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

that's the best man act like im a hater be like calling em' fags...XD wow can't wait lol perhaps ill call it unholy and make an anti-furry army XD


----------



## Fidge (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be there if I can get my second suit done in time.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 3, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> that's the best man act like im a hater be like calling em' fags...XD wow can't wait lol perhaps ill call it unholy and make an anti-furry army XD


 
Ok then i'm getting there now


----------



## Lazer (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm definitely going to be there. I've been going since '05 I think... Haven't missed one since. It's an awesome con, full of great furs and much fun. If you attend hit me up, I always love meeting new folks! =D


----------



## RailRide (Oct 21, 2008)

EmberTiger said:


> I'm going to FWA 2009! =]
> 
> It'll be my first Con!
> 
> ...



Is that with or without hotel/sales tax?. Typically that adds 14% to whatever price is quoted, but I don't know about Georgia.

Pluses: 
--it's an overnight train trip from NYC
--artists alley is open 24 hours for the duration of the con
--I know how to get there from the train station even though I've never been to Atlanta ( transit maps crossreferenced with online aerial photos)
--return trip is far easier post-con (train is waaay outside downtown but leaves around 7pm or so) than Anthrocon (train is right around corner but 7:20am is easy to screw up) 

Minuses: 
--Pricey hotel is pricey (compared to other East Coast/Canadian cons I've been to), and I'm not accustomed to doing roomshare.

---PCJ


----------



## TifosiFox (Oct 21, 2008)

I would really like to go, seeing as since I live only30-40 mins from downtown Atlanta, but unfortunatly I will still be in High School living with my parents, and I doubt that I can find a good enough excuse to be in downtown Atlanta for multiple days.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

I never got all this sneaking around crap. Just be honest with your parents, most times they'll be understanding, just won't care, or question the shit outta you, lol. I mean, if they say no it's not the end of the world, there will be other conventions, but it's better than sneaking around and then getting caught and in a lot of trouble.


----------



## TifosiFox (Oct 22, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Just be honest with your parents


I know that my parents are understanding people, but aside from being a furry my interests are not that abnormal. So what would be the best way to answer the question, "wtf is a furry?" when they will undoubtably ask it? Thank you.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> I know that my parents are understanding people, but aside from being a furry my interests are not that abnormal. So what would be the best way to answer the question, "wtf is a furry?" when they will undoubtably ask it? Thank you.




 As I explained it to my mother, when I asked my dad to take me to Augusta to catch a ride to Atlanta for FWA :

Well, furry is a term, or nick name given to people who are into anthropmorphic animals, that's animals with human characteristics, like Bugs Bunny, Or Simba, he could talk like a human. I really enjoy cartoons, and art, and this convention is for people who are all into that stuff. I can show you the website for FWA if you want to know a little more about what's going on there.

She didn't completely understand, but I did indeed show her the FWA website, went through some of the events and activities and reassured her that there is proper adult supervision, security, and made sure to mention that minors badges were stamped a special way to make sure that they couldn't drink or get into things they shouldn't.

My mom was fairly understanding, and while she hated the thought of me going to Atlanta 'by myself' (meaning without her or my dad), she eventually conceeded. I promised to call her each day of the con, which I did, to keep her updated, and since then she's never had another issue with my con trips. 

What I'm mostly trying to say is, handle it in a mature fashion, and in the end, if your parents say no, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## TifosiFox (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you your advice on the subject.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 24, 2008)

I just call them "cartooning conventions". Nobody who isn't familiar with the fandom is going to raise a red flag over it (sounds just like a comic-book show), and with artwork being the main focus of most furry cons, isn't really inaccurate/deceptive either.

---PCJ


----------



## Lazer (Oct 24, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> Thank you your advice on the subject.



 No problem. =3


----------



## loveypuppy (Oct 24, 2008)

Gosh, I've been bouncing around excited about this convention since back in April when I "came out of the fluffy closet," haha.  Its only 5 months away! The theme is "safari" which is so perfect because my fursona is a Painted Dog, and my first fursuit is a male spotted hyena. C:


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 24, 2008)

OK you will notice me cause I'll be the guy walking around in a hoody laughin mah ass off at people...Then say hey to some peeps then go lol I might go in for a little...I dunno...I know lonely will be like there the whole time x3


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 25, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> OK you will notice me cause *I'll be the guy walking around in a hoody laughin mah ass off at people*...Then say hey to some peeps then go lol I might go in for a little...I dunno...I know lonely will be like there the whole time x3




There will be quite a number of people like that. You need to do something different... like bring a torch.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll bring my MP-5 and New SW1911 Pistol x3 That will be good for lulz...Maybe a cinderblock...I'm thinkin' hit a suiter with it xD or stand on sombody tail and be on the phone and pretend not to hear or notice them beggin me to get off.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwwww look, it's another wanna be bad ass here to mock teh furrehs. See, if you stood on my taila nd refused to move I'd just shove you down on your narrow little ass. =] Be forwarned, not all furries are push over fag-a-lags. Lol Furries FTW.


----------



## loveypuppy (Oct 30, 2008)

I doubt I would be "beggin you to get off" my tail if you did that to me >:/  I put way too much work into my projects for somebody (who thinks its cool to pay to go to a con just to be a prick) to abuse them like that.


----------



## Incaros (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm planning on going. My first con. Probably gonna need to find someone to room with and split the room cost. 170 bucks a night for about five nights is alot of money for me.


----------



## Incaros (Nov 6, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> I'll bring my MP-5 and New SW1911 Pistol x3 That will be good for lulz...Maybe a cinderblock...I'm thinkin' hit a suiter with it xD or stand on sombody tail and be on the phone and pretend not to hear or notice them beggin me to get off.



You do that. Just be sure to bring lubbed condoms for your cell mate when you get arrested for...

1. Assault
2. Possession of a deadly weapon (you'll be kicked out anyway since real guns are a strict no-no in the hotel)
3. Disturbing the peace and/or malicious mischief.

Also you might want to bring your own wig. That will impress the other guys in the prison. X3


----------



## loveypuppy (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe, hi Incaros! Cons are great fun! About the hotel, that rate is about standard for (large) cons :-|.  Just do your best to find a group to room with! And it would be for 3 nights, unless you wanted to stay when there is no con going on.


----------



## Incaros (Nov 7, 2008)

I plan on arriving about the 18nth and leave the 23rd.


----------



## Croweing (Nov 8, 2008)

OOOh! I might be able to if I can steal the car lol
sadly 1. I dont have my license....or my permit lol im too lazy. Damn almost 17 and dont have my permit XD
and 2. I DONT HAVE A FURSUIT!!!!!!!D: The sadness ensues


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 8, 2008)

Well getting there is one issue, I dunno about a fursuit...You don't need one to get in...But yeah you can just buy a tail and ears there if you want. 

You think I can buy sumthin pretty there for the $1253 I have?...Its either that or go invest more in some random junk...

Also In response to some of ur comments I was jkin with other peeps on here just laughin at your reactions. I don't hate furries, I say let them do what makes em' happy no matter what it is...And Yeah you think I would actually bring guns? I'm WAY too young for that and will have to probably catch MARTA to get to the con...I can't take that on Public Transit...


----------



## Croweing (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Id feel kinda lame if I didnt have a full suit lol. Plus I dont even have a job...I have like 10 bucks so I couldnt go even if I could lol


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 8, 2008)

I can lendz u cash? MSN me we talk...


----------



## Teco (Nov 8, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Well getting there is one issue, I dunno about a fursuit...You don't need one to get in...But yeah you can just buy a tail and ears there if you want.
> 
> You think I can buy sumthin pretty there for the $1253 I have?...Its either that or go invest more in some random junk...
> 
> Also In response to some of ur comments I was jkin with other peeps on here just laughin at your reactions. I don't hate furries, I say let them do what makes em' happy no matter what it is...And Yeah you think I would actually bring guns? I'm WAY too young for that and will have to probably catch MARTA to get to the con...I can't take that on Public Transit...



You could buy a top grade sexy party with 1253 dollars. As for a tail and that, yeah. You can buy some there or attempt to make your own.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I got that and another 5K I have access to in bank...not bad for a kid if I do say so myself :3 and Yeah Ill host a giant yiff party in public and pay the cops off...


----------



## Teco (Nov 8, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Well I got that and another 5K I have access to in bank...not bad for a kid if I do say so myself :3 and Yeah Ill host a giant yiff party in public and pay the cops off...



Wtf? I feel small now. Yeah there better be some big party Richy Rich! *punched*


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 8, 2008)

I make mah money doing Fox and Hustler stuff...w/e still lol I make it so don't question it...and I dunno...Coke and sex party seems nice XD private room called "Passionate Paws Yiff Club" thats the name...lol thought of that in literally 5 seconds x3


----------



## bozzles (Nov 20, 2008)

There's a very slight chance I'll be going. I'll have my drivers' lisence then so I won't have to explain to my mom what a furry is...


----------



## Laughing_otter (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going a friend managed to get us both God passes ^_^


----------



## RailRide (Nov 20, 2008)

No answer to the hotel tax question, so I had to do a bit of digging (bear in mind I have not attended this con) with just the right search terms.

Assuming the quoted room rate of $127 a night is exclusive of taxes, Atlanta's sales tax of 4% plus occupancy tax of 7% plus 4% Georgia sales tax equals 15% which makes the rooms about $146.05 a night. Pricey. I'll need to build a slush fund for this one. $584.20 for four nights (Thu-Mon) or $438.15 for three (Fri-Mon) won't be easy for one who is currently 2-0 in terms of artist alley sessions vs number of sales.

---PCJ


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 20, 2008)

RailRide said:


> No answer to the hotel tax question, so I had to do a bit of digging (bear in mind I have not attended this con) with just the right search terms.
> 
> Assuming the quoted room rate of $127 a night is exclusive of taxes, Atlanta's sales tax of 4% plus occupancy tax of 7% plus 4% Georgia sales tax equals 15% which makes the rooms about $146.05 a night. Pricey. I'll need to build a slush fund for this one. $584.20 for four nights (Thu-Mon) or $438.15 for three (Fri-Mon) won't be easy for one who is currently 2-0 in terms of artist alley sessions vs number of sales.
> 
> ---PCJ




$127 a night does not include tax. The tax total tax incurred is 15%, which would make the total $146.05 as you stated.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 20, 2008)

RailRide said:


> No answer to the hotel tax question, so I had to do a bit of digging (bear in mind I have not attended this con) with just the right search terms.
> 
> Assuming the quoted room rate of $127 a night is exclusive of taxes, Atlanta's sales tax of 4% plus occupancy tax of 7% plus 4% Georgia sales tax equals 15% which makes the rooms about $146.05 a night. Pricey. I'll need to build a slush fund for this one. $584.20 for four nights (Thu-Mon) or $438.15 for three (Fri-Mon) won't be easy for one who is currently 2-0 in terms of artist alley sessions vs number of sales.
> 
> ---PCJ



LOL stay at my house for the con XD I'm like...10 mins from Metro atlanta and I gotta condo in the main center about 2 mins walking from con location x3


----------



## Phineas (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be driving up from Orlando with a few friends, though only one is a fur. This'll be my first big fur con.


----------



## Uro (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll probably have to hit this one up this year. Had sooo much fun at MFF I'm craving more.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey, any Georgians going to Momocon '09? I am.


----------



## Uro (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Hey, any Georgians going to Momocon '09? I am.



Save your money for fur cons. More fun.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

Uro said:


> Save your money for fur cons. More fun.



I'd rather not have explain to people that I'm going to be at a furry con...


----------



## PridedFalcon (Dec 1, 2008)

YAY Geogians!!! Although I am leaving this dreadful place after college.


----------



## Uro (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I'd rather not have explain to people that I'm going to be at a furry con...



Don't tell them it's a furry con, or a con at all. problem solved.


----------



## Lainenyah (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to going in 2009, but I need a room! >.< I'm a paying artist kitkey, who like booze, but won't be humping/getting humped.

I'll also be doing Room Commissions (http://lainenyah.livejournal.com/187284.html), although prices in the link are subject to change.


----------



## loveypuppy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey everyone going! Remember to bring your DS if you have one! I like to play Pokemon, but I hope to get Nintendogs again soon.  Anywho, even if you don't like those games, bring it anyway! Who knows what kind of multiplayer stuff could happen!


----------



## EmberTiger (Dec 16, 2008)

RailRide said:


> No answer to the hotel tax question, so I had to do a bit of digging (bear in mind I have not attended this con) with just the right search terms.
> 
> Assuming the quoted room rate of $127 a night is exclusive of taxes, Atlanta's sales tax of 4% plus occupancy tax of 7% plus 4% Georgia sales tax equals 15% which makes the rooms about $146.05 a night. Pricey. I'll need to build a slush fund for this one. $584.20 for four nights (Thu-Mon) or $438.15 for three (Fri-Mon) won't be easy for one who is currently 2-0 in terms of artist alley sessions vs number of sales.
> 
> ---PCJ



I'm REALLY sorry for not answering sooner. I haven't checked the Forums in a LONG time.

This was what came on my Hotel Reservation receipt thing in my email:

Arrival Date: 20 Mar 2009Departure Date: 22 Mar 2009Check-in Time: 3:00 PMCheck-out Time: 11:00 AM
*Rate Information: *Rate Type:      					FURRY WEEKENDRate per night:127.00  USDTotal for Stay per Room:     Rate254.00 USD      Taxes38.10 USD      Total292.10 USD  *Total for Stay:**292.10 USD* Includes estimated taxes and service charges.
*Tax & Service Charges:*â€¢   				There is a 15.00% Per Room Per Night tax. 				
*Additional Charges:*â€¢  Valet parking: 24.00/night    		    	Self parking: 17.00/night    		    	
*Rate Rules and Cancellation Policy:*â€¢  Your reservation is guaranteed for late arrival.â€¢  Should you need to cancel please contact us 						before 11:59 PM on 17 Mar 2009 local property time to avoid cancellation penalties. 					
*Room Information: *Rooms:1Clients:1 Adult, 3 Children Non-Smoking ConfirmedRoom Type:2 DOUBLE BEDSYour room type preferences have been submitted with your reservation, and are subject to hotel availability.
*Comments and Requests:*FAM OF 4, AGES 18
(I'll be coming Friday Night since I have school. I'm a senior and get out a little after 12, So I'll be there a few hours later with my friends. And We're also leaving Sunday Since I have school Monday too.) 

Sorry again for the late response! D:


----------



## RailRide (Dec 16, 2008)

No problem. I'm still undecided about this con, although the only two factors are funding the trip (I prefer not to let balances accumulate on my credit card now that I've forced it down to zero), so I'd like to basically have transportation (Amtrak) and hotel charges ready to pay in full by departure time. Getting the time off to attend shouldn't be a problem--it all hinges on how many setbacks my slush fund gets 

---PCJ


----------



## Uro (Dec 16, 2008)

Will definitely be going if I can find someone to carpool down with. :>


----------



## Growly (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll be there in the Dealer's Den!  Come by and visit, say hi, buy something, haha!
I also hope to have my Candyskunk suit finished FINALLY (after two+ years of it being a WIP).



Hackfox said:


> You think I can buy sumthin pretty there for the $1253 I have?...Its either that or go invest more in some random junk...



Indeed you can buy something nice with that $1253...  I'm planning on selling a fursuit head and all kinds of art and ears and tails and odds n' ends!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 26, 2008)

If I can find a room or something I'll be there.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll be there if I can get a room <3 I might be bringing my PS3 as well so that should be fun


----------



## Growly (Dec 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> If I can find a room or something I'll be there.



Cool!  Maybe I can say hi this time! (last year I saw you, but you were in the middle of a conversation with friends, so I didn't want to interrupt!)


----------



## spartanpanda (Dec 27, 2008)

By FWA I'll have my license so hopefully i can go if i can find a room..


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 28, 2008)

Probably going. :]


----------



## Teco (Jan 8, 2009)

I might go, I missed the con up by Chicago... Amtrak charged me twice but atleast they gave me my money back.


----------



## Dior (Jan 21, 2009)

:> I'll be there and it will be my first con.


----------



## TifosiFox (Jan 21, 2009)

I should be there but I will be staying at another hotel just outside of Atlanta to save some cash. :3


----------



## Uro (Jan 22, 2009)

Stayin on the fursuit floor! lol.


----------



## Lainenyah (Jan 29, 2009)

This Kitkey is Confirmed going! I've found a room, and am doing some super adorable http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=35789 elephant riding badges, for pre-order. 

I'm super excited! This'll be my farthest away furry convention =3

I'll be doing a few of these http://lainenyah.livejournal.com/201222.html too!


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 30, 2009)

i'll be going as a generic lame shepherd. xD
it'll be my second con, first was MFM. i can't wait! i hope i get to meet some awesome people. xP


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 2, 2009)

I have 2-3 spots open in our room. It's already  been reserved at the hotel. I'm looking to fill those spots otherwise We can't go either.  And I REALLY want to go.
Since I can Finally debut my fursuit.

Please if anyone is interested, either note me on the fa art part [Kata'lina] or pm me here. 

I'd greatly appreciate that.

Kat.


----------



## Uro (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't wait for march!


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 2, 2009)

I wish I could go, but I have no way of getting there.


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

I love FWA, it's become my favorite con. I made my reservations 2 months ago!

BTW I made a montage video from my favorite FWA con photos and videos from last year.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1806724

And here's a video from the obstacle course they had behind the hotel.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1806762


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 5, 2009)

omg, i wonder if they'll have that obstacle coarse this year. xD i SO want to try it.


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> omg, i wonder if they'll have that obstacle coarse this year. xD i SO want to try it.



I doubt it since they are moving to to the Atlanta Hilton downtown this year. 

It was fun to watch. But some fursuiters tore their suits trying to go through it.


----------



## Sirrinose (Feb 9, 2009)

since i hapen to live in atlanta, i should be going, me and a group of people from my school.


----------



## Kilcodo (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the new, spacious hotel 
See you in the Dealer's Den, folks!


----------

